# Singlestage für Oldschool



## Patrickclouds (19. August 2010)

*Singlestage für Oldschool*

hab ne kleine kokü zum oldschool benchen gebaut.

daten:
danfoss sc10
verflüssiger mit 25er lüfterblatt
alco 6er filtertrockner
0,8er kaprohr
1m edelstahlwellrohr
stufenverdampfer

temps:
idle -47°C
100watt -38°C
200watt -31°C
220watt -30°C

bilder:


----------



## Domowoi (19. August 2010)

*AW: Singlestage für Oldschool*

Ich weiß undankbare Frage aber: Kostet?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (19. August 2010)

*AW: Singlestage für Oldschool*

tolles ding, welche leistungsaufnahme hat die und bei wie viel watt is schluss?


----------



## Patrickclouds (19. August 2010)

*AW: Singlestage für Oldschool*

leistungsaufnahme hab ich nicht gemessen. denke mal bei 200watt abwärme der cpu wird man 300watt aus der dose ziehn. ist aber nur geschätzt.

mehr wie 225watt hatte ich nicht getestet, da die anlage eher für oldschool benchen als für gulftown gedacht ist


----------



## Mega Rage (20. August 2010)

*AW: Singlestage für Oldschool*

Nettes Ding 
Das wiegt aber bestimmt ganz schön viel oder?


----------



## Patrickclouds (20. August 2010)

*AW: Singlestage für Oldschool*

würds auf 18 bis 20kg schätzen. also net so schwer.


----------

